# Looking for color options for Multipurpose Media/Family Room



## klumbsy (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm looking for input on color choices for a media/family room in our home.

From everything I've read, the common colors for a theater room tend to be deep, darker hued (some even black or neutral) shades. Most do not have windows and are optimized for viewing. Ours however is 12.5' x 15', with one window and a door into the loft of our upstairs level. This is the room my husband and I use after dinner or on weekends for viewing movies, sporting events, and playing video games. 

Having purchased the furniture without knowing much about theater design, we now have a large, deep chocolate sectional, a grey-brown wood unit that the TV sits nestled in - as well as a large, room sized rug which is dark brown with muted colored accents. The window coverings are white wood blinds covered by chocolate brown 'blackout' curtains The door is bright white. Walls are currently taupe/tan (very light) as is the carpet. Builders beige as you can imagine!

Since we have already purchased furnishings, I would like to play up one of the colors in the existing area rug while still trying to have this room furnish best as one to view the large plasma TV. The rugs have a lighter sage green and grey-blue color, a creamy amber color and a darker red. Red is my LAST choice for paint in here, but I would consider it if necessary.

I don't mind painting the ceiling & room a dark color, but I want some contrast from the dark brown of the couch/rug/curtains.

Any ideas?


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

What about picking up the grey/ blue color from the rug? I really like brown and blue... and I think blue on the walls as well. But yes pics would definitely be helpful!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the sage green would be a very nice contrast to the dark browns. Don't like the blue and amber would be a far second choice. Why did you buy the furniture without having a color scheme.


----------

